# irish in Dubai, the Springs



## eabhaaoise (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, new to this forum... Moving to dubai with my husband and 4kids from dublin this september looking for advice on living in the Springs? or Meadows? our kids have offers in the REGENT, i have visited the regent and was impressed but reading threads here I'm now not sure  Any irish with kids in the Regent??? Also any tips on good GAelic GAA clubs in Dubai as our eldest is very involved here and its the one thing he will miss when we move. Lastly I'm hearing mixed reports on how bad the sewage is in dubai i really don't wanna believe this soooooo hopefully somebody has the real truth on this... thanks any help will be really appreciated as I'm very nervous yet excited about this big move :clap2:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

eabhaaoise said:


> Hi, new to this forum... Moving to dubai with my husband and 4kids from dublin this september looking for advice on living in the Springs? or Meadows? our kids have offers in the REGENT, i have visited the regent and was impressed but reading threads here I'm now not sure  Any irish with kids in the Regent??? Also any tips on good GAelic GAA clubs in Dubai as our eldest is very involved here and its the one thing he will miss when we move. Lastly I'm hearing mixed reports on how bad the sewage is in dubai i really don't wanna believe this soooooo hopefully somebody has the real truth on this... thanks any help will be really appreciated as I'm very nervous yet excited about this big move :clap2:


Well S**T smells the same the world over - so don't think it will be any different here to Ireland!!
There are the odd smells in certain locations at certain times of the day - but that is certainly not over the whole of Dubai.
Plants are often auto watered using Grey Water (recycled and treated sewage water) - so this can have a bit of smell - but not as strong as raw sewage.
If drain covers are left slightly open, again smells will leak out but that is normally only during construction or maintenance.
Certain areas have a real reputation for bad smells - International City springs to mind - but you have not mentioned that you are looking to live in this area.

Hope the above helps!!

Sláinte

Steve


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

eabhaaoise said:


> Hi, new to this forum... Moving to dubai with my husband and 4kids from dublin this september looking for advice on living in the Springs? or Meadows? our kids have offers in the REGENT, i have visited the regent and was impressed but reading threads here I'm now not sure  Any irish with kids in the Regent??? Also any tips on good GAelic GAA clubs in Dubai as our eldest is very involved here and its the one thing he will miss when we move. Lastly I'm hearing mixed reports on how bad the sewage is in dubai i really don't wanna believe this soooooo hopefully somebody has the real truth on this... thanks any help will be really appreciated as I'm very nervous yet excited about this big move :clap2:


Think someone is giving bad information to be honest. Springs have central sewerage tanks which are empitied very frequently by tankers. Weve lived in springs 2 and 14 for nearly 4yrs now and very, very rarely smell anything obnoxiuos (unless when my korean neighbour is making a batch of Kim Chee) the only one part of springs that i have noticed a strong smell is at the outside of springs 7.

This link may appease your son, seems they have a good set up.

http://wwww.sportsmanager.ie/cake/gaa2/dubai/contentPage/20317/juvenile. 

For a family with 4 kids if your budget allows then Meadows would be a better choice with 4 beds rather than 3 beds in springs. There is a big diffrence in price though typically around 100Kaed, so depends on budget. Youm may want to expand your search to areas which do offer 4 beds at more reasonable rents. Best way is to get your husbands company to put you up in temp accomodation for hopefully a month then find a place once out here. to give you an idea, ive copied a link to Dubizzle using the top end springs privce of around 150k to give you an idea.

Houses & Villas For Rent in Dubai, UAE | Dubizzle Dubai


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Springs villas are quite pokey. I'm not saying this to offend anyone who lives there but I've been in a bunch of the 3 bed + maid's villas and they're a series of cramped rooms. Small sitting room big enough for a sofa and tv, small dining room big enough for a table and six chairs. Small kitchen. Small bedrooms. Yes, there's a maid's room but it still doesn't hide the fact that a family of six will be living on top of each other in most of the Springs villas. 

Then again depending on where you're coming from you may be used to the size and it will be normal to you. 

The funny side of it is that the parking area outside each villa is just as likely to be lined with expensive 4x4s, but that's Dubai for you.

Meadows villas aren't enormous either but they are a good step up in size (and price).

Jumeirah Village Triangle is right next to the Springs and has bigger villas but the downside is that it's still a brand new community and the landscaping and pools (if any) aren't complete.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Springs villas are quite pokey. I'm not saying this to offend anyone who lives there but I've been in a bunch of the 3 bed + maid's villas and they're a series of cramped rooms. Small sitting room big enough for a sofa and tv, small dining room big enough for a table and six chairs. Small kitchen. Small bedrooms. Yes, there's a maid's room but it still doesn't hide the fact that a family of six will be living on top of each other in most of the Springs villas.
> 
> Then again depending on where you're coming from you may be used to the size and it will be normal to you.
> 
> ...


Depends on the layout, our first villa in springs 2 was exactly as described very small rooms. Our current villa is totally open plan downstairs, and the 'maids' room easily gets a double bed and furniture in there. Agree with tallyho though 6 in a springs villa will be a squeeze.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Jumeirah Village Triangle is right next to the Springs and has bigger villas but the downside is that it's still a brand new community and the landscaping and pools (if any) aren't complete.


saying that, i visited JVT for the first time a couple of weeks ago to pick up a Dubizzle purchase.
Having read about it being a sand-blasted, unfinished affair, i was pleasantly surprised. There appeared to be a significant amount of recent landscaping completed / being completed.


----------



## eabhaaoise (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice on this, might do as you suggest and rent for a month...excitement is building as the kids say goodbye to friends and teachers over here..fingers crossed it all works out


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dubai Celts offer GAA (football, hurling & camogie)

Dubai Celts - Gaelic Football & Hurling in Dubai, UAE, Middle East

Dubai Irish Society

Dubai Irish Society ? Cumann Gaelach Dubai – Founded in 1974


----------

